# French Coach Horse



## texascbs (31 December 2017)

Hello

I have been reading a lot about the French Coach horse which was popular in the late 1800s.  What is or is there a modern version of the French Coach horse?
Thanks


----------



## joosie (1 January 2018)

They don't really have a "modern version". There was no need for that sort of harness horse once cars took over, and the horses used in agriculture were the heavier stronger draught types. With the introduction of more Thoroughbred, Anglo Arab and trotter blood the coach horse gradually morphed into a sportier, lighter riding type that became the Selle Francais.


----------



## texascbs (1 January 2018)

Thanks.
For Selle Francais horses, are there more than one type?  It seems like they are lighter boned than 20 years ago.


----------



## joosie (1 January 2018)

The stud book has always allowed cross breeding with Thoroughbreds, Arabs / Anglo-Arabs and French Trotters so there was never really one set type, but when the SF first became a breed there was a lot more draught blood in there than there is now. Today there's a lot more of a  Thoroughbred influence, there's definitely become more of a trend towards breeding them smaller and lighter and more athletic.


----------

